# Everything about the Mavericks



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Season Record:
52-30, Seed 5 vs Seed 4 (Kings)

Playoffs
Lost 1st round 4-1. Dirk Nowitzki stepped it up

This offseason:

*Lost* 
Steve Nash
Antawn Jamison
Danny Fortson
2005 first round pick
Antoine Walker
Tony Delk

*New* 
Devin Harris
DJ Benga
Marquis Daniels (Resigned)
Calvin Booth
Jerry Stackhouse
Christian Laettner
Pavel Podkolzine
Jason Terry
Alan Henderson

*Projected Starting Lineup* 
C: Calvin Booth/DJ Benga/Pavel Podkolzine/Shawn Bradley
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Christian Laettner/Alan Henderson
SF: Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse/Eduardo Najera
SG: Marquis Daniels/Michael Finley/Jerry Stackhouse
PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris/Marquis Daniels/Travis Best

My thoughts on this: I dont really like the idea of the 3 newbies starting, but then again. I dont want to kick one out of the starting lineup. We have a real logjam at SG/SF.

*Actual Roster* 
Tariq-Abdul Wahad
Calvin Booth
Shawn Bradley
Marquis Daniels
Alan Henderson
Michael Finley
Luis Flores
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ Benga
Christian Laettner
Eduardo Najera
Dirk Nowitzki
Pavel Podkolzine
Jerry Stackhouse
Jon Steffanson (I think he will get some time)
Jason Terry
---------------------------
Travis Best
Scott Williams


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont think Dallas will resign Travis Best and I dont think Dallas will take of Fin off the bench. I think he would stay as a starter.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love the potential we have. Harris, Podz, I think we set ourselves up to win if we got Shaq or not.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> I love the potential we have. Harris, Podz, I think we set ourselves up to win if we got Shaq or not.


Set ourselves up to win when?? Now?? Doubtful, but your right the potential of our rooks and sophs is looking very nice right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Win as in come out of the Shaq situation with a pretty good team, either way.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

:uhoh: That some really expensive bench warmers. 

Anyways, the starting lineup that theo posted doesn't look that bad. What ever happen to Najera? He played great defense and hustled. Why is he a third string?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> :uhoh: That some really expensive bench warmers.
> 
> Anyways, the starting lineup that theo posted doesn't look that bad. What ever happen to Najera? He played great defense and hustled. Why is he a third string?


Because he's honestly the third best behind those guys.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Our lineup will probably now be

C: Booth
PF: Dirk
SF: Josh Howard
SG: Finley
PG: Terry
Main bench contributors: Daniels,Harris,Stack


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't list Stackhouse as anything just yet.... He'll probably be on the way out before the season.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Our lineup will probably now be
> 
> C: Booth
> ...


why do people keep saying that josh howard will start?

C: Booth
Pf: Dirk
Sf: Fin
Sg: Daniels
Pg: Terry


howard is not starting


----------

